# QiYi SQ2 (help needed!)



## YouCubing (Feb 21, 2016)

So I recently got a QiYi SQ1 to mod into a QiYi SQ2. I'll explain how I'm doing that now and why I need help.
1. Remove all the corners and edges.
2. Cut the corners in half so that they become SQ2 corners.
3. Reassemble it.
Pretty straight forward. So I need help with step 2. I need to know how to cut the corners. I think there are knives you can use for plastic cutting, but I don't know where to find any. I've been told to use a dremel, but I don't see how that would work on such small plastic. I've disassembled one of the corners into the 3 pieces, but I still need to cut the piece with the top sticker in half.I made a thing to help visualize what I'm talking about.
So basically, how can I cut plastic cleanly?


----------



## RhysC (Feb 21, 2016)

Why wouldn't you just get 2 squans and use all the small edges on one cube?


----------



## Forcefulness (Feb 21, 2016)

RhysC said:


> Why wouldn't you just get 2 squans and use all the small edges on one cube?



this, though you'd need to make pointed extensions to the small edges you use


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 21, 2016)

I thought of that, but I got white squans for some reason and couldn't find any white epoxy. Plus, one of them is my main now


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 21, 2016)

RhysC said:


> Why wouldn't you just get 2 squans and use all the small edges on one cube?



He'd need three.

Something like this is likely the best option
http://www.amazon.ca/Stanley-20-600-Clamping-Mitre-Box/dp/B00002X232


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Feb 21, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> I thought of that, but I got white squans for some reason and couldn't find any white epoxy. Plus, one of them is my main now



Epoxy color doesn't matter as long as you have white spray paint.


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 21, 2016)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Epoxy color doesn't matter as long as you have white spray paint.


cough


vcuber13 said:


> He'd need three.





YouCubing said:


> Plus, one of them is my main now


----------



## Berd (Feb 22, 2016)

The Calvins Square 2 isn't too bad, I finished restickering mine yesterday. You'll have to be very careful cutting!


----------

